# Circulation pump for 55 gallon?



## chazeltine (Oct 30, 2019)

Looking at getting a circulation pump for a 55 gallon to keep detritus/food off the bottom and settling in the sand. Should I get two smaller ones to mount at both ends of the tank or one large one for one side?


----------



## Ronzo (Sep 8, 2013)

chazeltine;

I have a single Hydor 425 located on one side end, upper middle, pointing toward the middle of 55g tank, and it supplies a modest to middle amount of circulation for the same reason you state...I wouldn't mount two with flows meeting in the middle...if you are looking to "keep detritus/food off the bottom and settling in the sand" you might locate it lower to sweep across the bottom OR go with the next higher volume pump. Mine is located totally submerged so there is no bubbling or cavitation noise...it only makes itself known when level drops during WC...I'm quite happy with it.

Cheers


----------



## chazeltine (Oct 30, 2019)

Ronzo said:


> chazeltine;
> 
> I have a single Hydor 425 located on one side end, upper middle, pointing toward the middle of 55g tank, and it supplies a modest to middle amount of circulation for the same reason you state...I wouldn't mount two with flows meeting in the middle...if you are looking to "keep detritus/food off the bottom and settling in the sand" you might locate it lower to sweep across the bottom OR go with the next higher volume pump. Mine is located totally submerged so there is no bubbling or cavitation noise...it only makes itself known when level drops during WC...I'm quite happy with it.
> 
> Cheers


Thanks, I have a Koralia Nano atm, want a little more flow.


----------

